# 4 Babies without homes, Beige + white,-MONTREAL-,pictures



## carbonmmonoxide (Mar 22, 2011)

My girlfriend laughed at me when I told her I found my first rat (her 5th) lumpy. After a bit of research, I came to the conclusion that either my rat had a terminal illness unknown to the good pet shop I got her from or she was going to give birth in appox. 2 days. 

She gave birth that same night. As far as I could see, the pet shop I got her from looked like they were taking care of their rodents, and they told me I could bring back the babies. 

With the research I did on that and other rat owners advice, I realised that was the last option I ought to take. My rat gave birth to a litter of 9, I found a home for 5 of them so far, I've been really lucky. They are 13 days old as of today and my girlfriend and I are very keen on socializing them (I'm reading everything I can find on this). 

I live near Montreal, Quebec. And if for some reason the transportation is a problem, just message me and we can work something out. I just want my babies to be in a good home, not getting depressed in a pet store or in a snake's stomach.


Heres the mother,

















and the babies at 11 days old,


----------

